# X Vanes v. Blazers for 3D



## Flyboy21 (Jun 15, 2012)

I switched from regular Blazers to the X-vanes. They fly perfect.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I also switched to the x vanes and love them. I have notice if one come loose or even off it is no where as critical with the flight of the arrow as it is with the blazers


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

For 3D I don't think you need the size of regular Blazers - which were intended to steer broadheads. I tried the 1.75" Blazer X vane shield cut as a less expensive alternative to the Flex Fletch 187 and have been very pleased with them. I use them for both 3D and Field. I use about a 3 degree offset, but on my skinny arrows, that's about all they will tolerate. Mini Blazers also work well. Either way you'll save a few grams of the back end as reduce drag a small amount.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

With the smaller diameter shafts you are using you would have no problem using either X-Vanes, or "mini-blazers". As for myself shooting the X-Jammer 27 Pros, I need to use the full sized Blazer to help stabilize the fatter shaft.


----------



## los11 (Dec 10, 2012)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> I have been shooting blazers for the last year, but now that I have a job (and can afford to experiment a little more) I would like to try something new. I have been looking at the X vanes. Theyre a little more expensive so I was wondering if they are worth making the switch? I would lose some weight off the back for one thing. If I try them out, should I run them straight or with a helical? Or should I just stay with the regular blazers?
> Arrows are Victory VForces (non HVs).


For 3D u will be fine i have shot the X the X2's the new AAE pro Maxes and all these little vanes are fine for 3D but def no good with a BH and even a mechanical they just dont stabilize the arrow enough and the Blazers are the way to go if u want a all around great vane.. But for 3D try the Xvanes or even the X2's I had good results


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have the X-Vane 1.5 Shield cut on my 22 Series and my g/f has the same vanes on her Samantha Morgan GT's.. They fly perfect on both setups..


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

??? Never saw where X vanes cost more than the standard line.

I have the X vane 1 3/4" Shield cuts on all my arrows. I fletch them full helical. Small you don't see a whole lot of spiral of the vane.
The X vane Blazer 2 is another to consider. As with the above noted Mini Blazer.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> ??? Never saw where X vanes cost more than the standard line.
> 
> I have the X vane 1 3/4" Shield cuts on all my arrows. I fletch them full helical. Small you don't see a whole lot of spiral of the vane.
> The X vane Blazer 2 is another to consider. As with the above noted Mini Blazer.


I was thinking of the X2s I think. I think they are more expensive. I know on ebay to buy a mix n match lot, the X vanes are more expensive than the blazers.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

buy them from lancaster, they should not be more expensive. i shoot them sometimes and have bought many packs of 100....


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

Flyboy21 said:


> I switched from regular Blazers to the X-vanes. They fly perfect.
> View attachment 1649805
> 
> 
> ...


x2 I love mine. Fly great on my challengers!!


----------

